# Planning on the move soon. Auckland



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

We will hopefully arrive in Auckland international airport. We decided auckland since we have no job offer but it's the best bet for finding something. 

Can anyone please guide us for best location in Aucklad for short term rent where we don't need a car and has easy access to public transport. 

What's the best and most treasonable prices website for short term rent?


Any advise would be great
Thanks!!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You really need to decide where is going to be the most likely place to find a job for either yourself or your partner. Since you're both into computer engineering and teaching it then I'd go for the place with the most universities / academic institutions that offer courses in that area of study....not sure if Auckland fits that bill.
Where you live without a car will be determined by the job location. One thing for sure I bet the universities aren't in the centre of the city ?
Rent is obviously a premium there anyway.
To find properties to rent you need to look at Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me or sites that offer holiday houses, baches that are fully furnished maybe ?
No idea what temp accommodation rent is in Auckland.
We paid $725 a week for 8 weeks for a 3 bed fully furnished kiwi traditional cottage in Wellington when we arrived which included power, water, sky tv, bin collection.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks. 

We haven't reserved yet, we assumed Auckland may be our best bet (since it bigger)we are bringing saved funds with expectations of the accommodation and extras, even been on loads of websites such as TheWarehouse, Countdown, PacNSave, Woolworths, TradeMe, Ebay, furniture sites to get a feel of the prices of cars and necessary daily items. By the way, I think cereal in NZ is luxury  i couldn't believe the prices of the box. In regards to schools we've seen loads in Auckland and Welli, it seems schools in general are good so hopefully no worries there.

The Plan ----> is to arrive in early June when kids finish school here, use their two months off to settle and hopefully have them in schools in August (mid year in NZ), in these two months we don't want to commit ourselves to only one city, but we need an address for job hunting. In fact Ive received emails of job interest but when they realize we are not in NZ they told us to call them upon arrival in Wellie.

Its so overwhelming. In Auckland there are two main unis and same in wellington too. So its a 50/50 bet  

by the way.... the prices i see online like TheWarehouse are the prices included tax or is it like USA plus tax? 


my goodness my mind is wobbling


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We haven't reserved yet, we assumed Auckland may be our best bet (since it bigger)we are bringing saved funds with expectations of the accommodation and extras, even been on loads of websites such as TheWarehouse, Countdown, PacNSave, Woolworths, TradeMe, Ebay, furniture sites to get a feel of the prices of cars and necessary daily items. By the way, I think cereal in NZ is luxury  i couldn't believe the prices of the box. In regards to schools we've seen loads in Auckland and Welli, it seems schools in general are good so hopefully no worries there.
> 
> ...


The prices you see are inclusive of GST (Goods and Services Tax). Good luck with the job hunting. When you have secured the visa and have firm plans to travel - i.e. you can tell an employer the date you will be arriving, you'll stand a way better chance of finding a job before arrival.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

simply me said:


> We will hopefully arrive in Auckland international airport. We decided auckland since we have no job offer but it's the best bet for finding something.
> 
> Can anyone please guide us for best location in Aucklad for short term rent where we don't need a car and has easy access to public transport.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on the latest step! I can't help you with details on Auckland, but did want to chime in about the transportation... you might want to consider splashing out $1k on a 1990's toyota (or whatever) of some sort as soon as possible, versus using the bus system... even using a bus card that provides a discount, the cost can get steep depending on how often you'll be busing, and how many ppl will be busing. My student daughter (middle school) buses twice daily, and even with her student discount, the cost is $2.50 per day. It would actually be cheaper to drive her, but is simply not convenient. Check out the AT HOP card info on the Auckland bus system website to get an idea of what you might be paying. Auckland's prices depend on where you are picked up and where you are going, and can get steep, even with the discount. So, just be aware! Cars here, even most of the older ones, tend to be in pretty good shape. They get a comprehensive look over when they arrive on the shores, and get annual "warrant of fitness" checks to ensure they are safe. The WOF's don't account for reliability regarding the engine, but they do ensure good brakes, tires, seat belts, etc. I've found, however, that the used cars here seem to be well looked after, which I'm sure is due to the cost of buying them, and the cost of getting things repaired IF they were left to neglect. You'll be able to find something decent and reliable for around the $1k mark I'm sure.

As for your move itself, I'm wondering whether it might be worth considering that one of you move ahead of the rest by a month or six weeks, stay in a single room let or backpackers, etc., and go about house hunting and/or job hunting? It would be much easier to manage looking after 1 person who is temporarily transient/itinerant, than it would be to manage a whole family, at least to me! Remember, there will be a lot of emotions going on, for everyone, which could be soothed considerably if there is already a permanent home ready (I'm thinking mostly about the kids here, since they don't have the same coping skills we adults have). Anyway, just something to spur your thinking. Just know that you don't have to move everyone all at one time, you can do it in stages if it makes more sense. 

Also, when it comes to job apps. What I've found very helpful is including a friendly, and cheerful cover letter that gives a really good, life-like snapshot of your personality. Kiwis like humor, and they seem to really like the openness of Americans (our lack of cynicism), so don't be afraid to market yourself!!! Kiwis won't do that (for themselves), but it does seem to be something a lot of them really like in Americans. Keep it light, but honest, and you might be surprised at the responses you get. That is also how I went about getting our lovely rental after we sold our old home ... 

Best of luck!


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Kimbella said:


> Congratulations on the latest step! I can't help you with details on Auckland, but did want to chime in about the transportation... you might want to consider splashing out $1k on a 1990's toyota (or whatever) of some sort as soon as possible, versus using the bus system... even using a bus card that provides a discount, the cost can get steep depending on how often you'll be busing, and how many ppl will be busing. My student daughter (middle school) buses twice daily, and even with her student discount, the cost is $2.50 per day. It would actually be cheaper to drive her, but is simply not convenient. Check out the AT HOP card info on the Auckland bus system website to get an idea of what you might be paying. Auckland's prices depend on where you are picked up and where you are going, and can get steep, even with the discount. So, just be aware! Cars here, even most of the older ones, tend to be in pretty good shape. They get a comprehensive look over when they arrive on the shores, and get annual "warrant of fitness" checks to ensure they are safe. The WOF's don't account for reliability regarding the engine, but they do ensure good brakes, tires, seat belts, etc. I've found, however, that the used cars here seem to be well looked after, which I'm sure is due to the cost of buying them, and the cost of getting things repaired IF they were left to neglect. You'll be able to find something decent and reliable for around the $1k mark I'm sure. As for your move itself, I'm wondering whether it might be worth considering that one of you move ahead of the rest by a month or six weeks, stay in a single room let or backpackers, etc., and go about house hunting and/or job hunting? It would be much easier to manage looking after 1 person who is temporarily transient/itinerant, than it would be to manage a whole family, at least to me! Remember, there will be a lot of emotions going on, for everyone, which could be soothed considerably if there is already a permanent home ready (I'm thinking mostly about the kids here, since they don't have the same coping skills we adults have). Anyway, just something to spur your thinking. Just know that you don't have to move everyone all at one time, you can do it in stages if it makes more sense. Also, when it comes to job apps. What I've found very helpful is including a friendly, and cheerful cover letter that gives a really good, life-like snapshot of your personality. Kiwis like humor, and they seem to really like the openness of Americans (our lack of cynicism), so don't be afraid to market yourself!!! Kiwis won't do that (for themselves), but it does seem to be something a lot of them really like in Americans. Keep it light, but honest, and you might be surprised at the responses you get. That is also how I went about getting our lovely rental after we sold our old home ... Best of luck!





Thanks Kimbella!! Yeah we've been debating whether the kids should should be with us or not, but they are 15&16 years of age so hopefully they could consider it a holiday  and we have nowhere to keep them at the moment. As long as one of us get a job to secure a steady income the other will just seek in the same area. 

Were now swaying towards Wellington since a company told us to call them upon arriving there. Actually a really good company. if it works out then perfect else well catch a ride to Auckland. 


I'll be updating my Cover letter for sure!! Maybe a 'howdie' or some Californian slang. I just can't believe ticket prices so high. I'm still laughing about cereal box prices. But hey it will give us the chance to try the more authentic Kiwi stuff and way if life. I'm up for it. 

Again thanks for all the info.


----------



## Lira (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi guys
Happy to see there is a forum for those like me who plan to move to Auckland soon. I am a 27 years old, single and will be working for a BIG 4 audit firm. I am from south east europe and this is gonna be my big move. I am planning to be in Auckland by January.
Comments are welcomed about matters like: social life and things on weekends for people of my age; where would be best to live i.e. Centre or suburb; my salary will be around 75k NZD - how does this fit with the welfare standard for NZ etc


----------

